# Antirobe Antibiotic & Tooth removal-Advice please?



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I've just been told Henry has infections in two of his lower teeth. He's been on baytril for a week or so to try to clear the infection but it hasn't worked. The vet has now xrayed his mouth and says that his jaw is fine but this needs to be cleared up. She is also reluctant to try remove the teeth herself at the moment as they a firmly in place and she's worried about breaking his jaw.

The answer is to try him on a different biotic called Antirobe. Does anyone know anything about this or can suggest a good substitute? If this doesn't work in a week or so he will need to go to a specialist exotic dentist for removal (very expensive). My vet is brilliant but she admits she's not so great with knowing what hedgehogs can and can't take. She's going to do some research including speaking to manufacturers, but if anyone on here has any advice that would be amazing.

Just to let you know he is eating, drinking and acting fine. He's a bit lazy but then he always is.
Very worried about my baby and will do anything that is needed, but if we can do this the easiest way possible that would be great.

Thanks for any imput.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Antirobe is fine to use and best of all, it doesn't seem to cause stomach upset the way baytril can. It's also not horrible tasting. 

I can't comment much on tooth removal because those of mine who have had teeth pulled were always loose to begin with. In that case it was a simple procedure. Is your vet afraid that the teeth have grown into or around the jaw?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Nancy, that's a relief!

No, she's worried about trying to get them out because they are not loose at all. She's worried about being too aggressive and breaking his jaw. She said if they loosen up a bit she would be able to. The problem is apparently an infection which i think (though not 100% sure) is at the bottom of the teeth/root. Baytril has been unable to clear it up, so if this antirobe doesn't work, thats when they need pulling. The jaw itself is currently fine, but if we don't solve the problem it can become infected.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When Abby had the infection in her tooth, the vet was able to pull it but she also injected antibiotic right into the area. She was also put on antirobe.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, forgot to mentio, but did on another thread, that this was discovered after finding a lump on the side of his mouth. This lump is apparently pus.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7394

This is the link that Kalandra kindly replied to. Don't know if this makes any difference?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Oooh, ill ask about injecting straight into it then, it may help.

Thank you.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Antirobe Antibiotic & Tooth removal-Getting worried!*

Henry has now been on the antirobe for 10 days, just gone back to vet and the lump is no better. My vet is now looking for a specialist of some sort to help, mainly in removing the teeth.

My worry is she showed me the lump for the first time today and the teeth above it look fine. There is still a small amount of puss forming around the the teeth and lump but the lump looked a bit purply. The vet is sure its not a tumor, mainly i think due to an xray, but an infection. Im now not so sure and getting worried sick. Is it possible to get an infection in the lower gum yet the teeth seem fine? They are not even wobbly! He's fine otherwise but i know this means nothing.

He's still on antirobe now while the vet try's to find a specialist, but i need to be doing something. She said the injection straight into the lump won't make any difference. Is there anything i can do?!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Ask her to do a fine needle aspiration of the lump under anesthesia. The pathology will tell whether it's an infection or a tumor.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, asked her about one of those, but she said she doesn't think they need to do one. The xray showed no signs of a bone tumor or anything else. Also the lump would be hard to extract any cells needed for testing. I know she hasn't the most amount of experience with hedgehogs, but she's been really good and correct with henry until now. She's also an exotic vet so does know more than just cats and dogs. I suppose tho because this is taking so long and i can't seem to do anything im getting worried. I also know that alot of people on here are extremely knowledgeable and may know of things she doesn't.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor quilled kid. If there is lump sticking out, I don't understand why she wont either try to biopsy the lump itself or do an FNA. Seems like it would be highly beneficial at this point to find out what exactly you are fighting. Yes some mouth masses can be hard to pull an FNA from, especially if they are tiny or in a hard to reach location. But if it is at all possible, I'd push to have a biopsy/removal or FNA done.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I know, my poor baby. Its because she wants to remove the teeth believing the infection is in the root. But because the teeth aren't loose she's very worried about breaking his jaw, so she's trying to find a specialist to do it. Even though the jaw is fine she thinks the lump maybe some sort of bone mass or something which will also involve a specialist. I ask every time i go and then some but im afraid i get a little confused. It all makes sense at the time.

Does this sound completely wrong? I know she's got his best interests at heart but i just won't baby to be sorted, even if it does throw me into crippling debt!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Well if she's so worried about the breaking the jaw, a fine needle aspirate will show if it is really an abcess or not. If its not an abcess or a tooth infection, pulling the teeth isn't going to help. Obviously the teeth are healthy if they aren't loose. You have a right to tell the vet what you want done, its your pet and you're the one paying them. You are the customer.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Antirobe Antibiotic & Tooth removal-*Update**

Thank you everyone for all your advice. I was going to call my vet to start demanding, but she called me to say she had found a specialist so decided to just go talk to them.

Had a 2hr trip on Friday but the vet was amazing. She asked about his living conditions, what he ate what he was like, everything. She then told me she was going to do her own xrays so she could get the angles she wanted. She also offered to do a blood test for general health but said at his age he didn't really need it. (hes 2yrs approx). She then warned about how common tumors are.

Unfortunately she called me a couple of hours later to say it wasn't great news. It didn't look like a root infection like suspected, however they couldn't confirm what it was without tests. Due to the hardness of the lump and how deep rooted it is it is not removable and was hard to get enough cells for testing. She's taking a scrapping and took some of the pus (this is from behind the lump) and sent for tests, but warned there may not be enough to get an answer. The infection has also started to get into his jaw bone leaving a small hole.

Now its a matter of waiting. She's told me it could still be some sort of infection in which case we can go hammer and tongs at it with antibiotics. If its a tumor its a matter of making him as comfortable as possible until his quality of life is not good. If no answer we carry on with current treatment which is two lots of antibiotics (anirobe & synulox) and a pain killer metacam. He's going for regular check ups as well for cleaning and to see how its going.

I am devastated, but trying to stay positive. As with everyone here my hedgie is my life, my baby. I live alone and henry is who i get to come home too, spend my evenings having a cuddle with. I have spent a fortune trying to keep him well and happy and am going to continue doing so. This amazing new vet has said my current local vet has done exactly what she would of done as far as keep trying antibiotics, and im grateful she referred henry when she did instead of just trying to make more money for her self. However there is part of me that is bitter that this wasn't done sooner. But as the new vet pointed out it would still of been the same conclusion.

Sorry about the long post and again thanks for all the advice. If anyone has anymore i would be so greatful. If i've also done anything wrong please let me know cause i need to know if any of this is my fault.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry Tasha. I hope that the results will be positive. In the meantime, try to stay optimistic. I'm glad you were able to find a specialist. I'll be keeping you & Henry in my thoughts.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I`m sorry you and Henry are going through this and I`m glad you found that specialist. You didn`t do anything wrong, you obviously love your hedgehog and you`re doing everything you can to get him the care he needs. Sometimes they just get sick. Henry is very lucky to have you.


----------

